# A very big THANK YOU! (And only a tiny rant)



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to express my sincere gratitude to Rob, Laurie and Alan for stepping in and posting the June photo contest voting poll, as well as running the July contest while I was without internet. I know you are all busy and had plenty on your plates without this added task, so thank all so much you for your help! 

After almost a month of being strung along by my ISP (who insisted that the problem was on my end), they finally sent out a competent technician who discovered a bad tray at one of their connection stations way down the line from me, and replaced it. Miracle of miracles, my internet connection came back up and stayed up for more than 5 minutes. So with any luck, I'm back online. :crossfing

Thank you again, Rob, Laurie and Alan, for saving the day (or rather, the month of July)!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It seems you work some kind of magic here, not so many entries while you were disconnected. Big thanks to the rest of the gang for "running business" smoothly.


----------

